
Theory of Everything Controversies with L Smolin, S Hossenfelder and E Weinstein - kn8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJx3gLkebIA
======
kn8
The whole show is great, but there’s an interesting back and forth between
Sabina and Eric starting at
[https://youtu.be/CJx3gLkebIA?t=1h02m08s](https://youtu.be/CJx3gLkebIA?t=1h02m08s)
with some new explanations of Geometric Unity.

